# John Deere 1025R Tractor



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

Always wanted a compact tractor for different task around my property. I ended up borrowing a Kubota tractor from a employee to help with my sand leveling project. Honestly it was so handy I bit the bullet and bought a new JD 1025R so rather stoked right now!! 🤘🏼🤘🏼

I didn't take very many pictures when I started the leveling process but dumped and back dragged the sand then went over with my home built leveling tool with expanded metal on one side and brushes on the other side...worked out quite well after it was all said and done. Still have some leveling to do in the back yard so will try and take some more pictures of the process with the new tractor

Sorry for the sideways pictures..must be something about posting and loading pictures from my iPhone 🙄


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

That's an awesome little tractor. I want one badly. I've been looking for a good deal on one but that just doesn't really happen. They hold their value so well.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

Congrats on the 1025R! I've been using a 2305 (earlier version of the 1025) for about 10 yrs. They are extremely handy machines to have access to. I recently upgraded to the 2032r.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

THAT is a really cool subcompact tractor! Congratulations!!


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

SWB said:


> Congrats on the 1025R! I've been using a 2305 (earlier version of the 1025) for about 10 yrs. They are extremely handy machines to have access to. I recently upgraded to the 2032r.


Awesome!! I was looking at the bigger models for heavier lifting etc.. but was unsure if the added weight and expense only on my an acre property. Wanted to be able to drive it on the turf and not put ruts in the yard.. They have about 15 of them at my JD dealer but only one of them with the turf tires. I tested out the Kubota and now the new JD and think its gonna be able to handle most of what I'm gonna use it for and not rut up the yard.



Ware said:


> Very nice!


Thanks John!!



FlowRider said:


> THAT is a really cool subcompact tractor! Congratulations!!


Thanks Flowrider!!

John Sorensen


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

You gonna hang a belly mower on that bad boy?


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

How do you like that front end loader and bucket?


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

You're going to use it for everything. I had turf tires on my 2305 and the new radial turf tires on the 2032. You might consider filling the rear tires or using a ballast box if you will be doing a lot of loader work. Remember to keep that bucket low to the ground! Enjoy!


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

FlowRider said:


> How do you like that front end loader and bucket?


I actually have too many mowers already including my Walker MT26 GHS and 2 Toro 3100D's. I also have a Greensmaster 3150Q I need to sell and an old Toro 2000d that's not running i need to get rid of to free up some space. . Besides that i keep the turf at 1/2" most of the year and I don't think a belly mower would ever come close to that.



SWB said:


> You're going to use it for everything. I had turf tires on my 2305 and the new radial turf tires on the 2032. You might consider filling the rear tires or using a ballast box if you will be doing a lot of loader work. Remember to keep that bucket low to the ground! Enjoy!


The Front Loader has been great so far. I've been using it to dump tons of sand for leveling around the yard and back dragging it. I been using the Box Blade as Ballast on the rear but looking into a heavy hitch and some suitcase weights for ballast. I have a few tighter spaces around my property so shaving a few feet off the back will def help. Really love the look new radial tires but they only had R4's and the single tractor i bought with the Turf Tires at my JD dealer. How do they do on the turf...do they cause any indentions or ruts? I also got the QA pallet forks attachment and have already put that to work on a couple projects. So far, I love the tractor...have two projects lined up now. Need to box blade and level my alley way. The trash trucks come down the alley and I have some huge ruts to fill in. Also have a large sand box for the kids with there swingset and trampoline but they are grown now. Thinking of digging out all the sand and make a garden in that space.


----------

